# More Beach Reading



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok so here is my annual Summer beach reading thread. Only have a couple of pics for this one but this was yet another classic set-up for nice black drum, puppy drum and some very nice sea mullet and 2+ lb Pompano. The majority of the fish were caught on the bar where you see the black dots.

Forget the beautiful looking hole you see. The fish were on THE SANDBAR


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Same hole from a slightly different angle. Again the black dots are where the fish were caught. Started off on the back of the bar, then they moved on top of the bar and some were caught right at our feet where you don't even see water in this pic. This setup was more of a hole/washout versus a runout or cut.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

nice pics and good info.
I would have fished that hole in front of your rod and a second rod clear over those breaking waves and been outfished by you. Posts like this can help us become better fisherman . thanks for putting it on here.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I wish I had taken a pic with my full spread of rods out. I had just put the first rod out around dead low at the very end of the bar and as I was putting sand spikes in the ground it bent over.....26" black drum in a foot of water.


----------



## printrman (Feb 28, 2014)

great info, thanks. I would have been like jcallaham and been everywhere but where the fish were. just when we think we know what we're doing.....


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for that post. When I looked at the pic I thought fish the hole and walk out to where you caught fish to cast out past the bar. 
Every time I think I have a grasp on reading the surf I am humbled. Oh well, I put my ego away a long time ago. If it means more fish, I will take humility.
Was there a decent trough to the right of the picture? Maybe the fish were coming from there to ambush bait or that point acted like a funnel?


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

The beach was peppered with holes like this and there was a similar hole to this one about 100 yards down. The guy sat in the hole for 2 or 3 days and caught a couple sea mullet and a puppy drum and that was it. He walked down to talk and have a beer and saw what I had in the cooler. He stood there and watched me catch 2 big pompano, a couple nice black drum and some nice sea mullet ON THE BAR and he walked back down and sat in the hole wondering where the fish were? I even told him the fish were ON THE BAR......

Anytime you run up on a spot like this whether it be a hole, a washout or a runout there will be turbulence on top of the bar from a combination of crashing/rolling waves, current and the pull from the hole or runout. This combination lifts those sandfleas and coquina clams to where the fish can swim in with the waves and get an easy meal. You can see them if you pay attention and watch......Fish learn to master this from the time they are big enough to feed in the surf.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

pods said:


> Thanks for that post. When I looked at the pic I thought fish the hole and walk out to where you caught fish to cast out past the bar.
> Every time I think I have a grasp on reading the surf I am humbled. Oh well, I put my ego away a long time ago. If it means more fish, I will take humility.
> Was there a decent trough to the right of the picture? Maybe the fish were coming from there to ambush bait or that point acted like a funnel?


The one from last year that features a trough

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...-Reading-Pics&highlight=rading+the+beach+pics


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks DITS, I reviewed that one over and over. I remember a spot on Pea Island where there was a hole next to a skinny trough. I should have fished 10 feet in front of me. Water was mud so I was trying to cast out past into green water. 
Learn something new everyday!
Thanks again.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

As always, your post are very helpful and entertaining............thanks


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

dam.. I saw a similar spot when I was at the beach the other day. But I left it to fish an area that had more turbulent waters and a sharper drop off, caught a few fish, but it looks like that cut would of been more productive. I'll keep my eyes out!


----------



## redrum1 (Jan 21, 2014)

How much water would you say was on the bar wnen you were catching?


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Good info as always.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

redrum1 said:


> How much water would you say was on the bar wnen you were catching?


Less than a foot to 2 feet


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

DITS,

What tide did you find was best in your situation? Outgoing? Mid, Low, Incoming, High?


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Fishbreath said:


> DITS,
> 
> What tide did you find was best in your situation? Outgoing? Mid, Low, Incoming, High?


This particular trip I did best as soon as incoming started flooding the bar. The majority of the time the fish start hitting midway through the rising tide and midway out. I just try to focus on when I think the current on the bar favors them feeding. I find that once a pattern sets in you can pretty much set your watch by it until something major changes with the wind or a front.


----------



## Drumfishin (Apr 19, 2014)

I suck at beach reading... How exactly did you decide to fish those spots?


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Drumfishin said:


> I suck at beach reading... How exactly did you decide to fish those spots?


Years of success.....


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Years of success.....


preceeded by years of failure.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Not sure but it seems beach reading is very similar to reading rivers and streams for trout. Great read as usual!!


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

kingfish said:


> preceeded by years of failure.


I have always caught fish.....Not because I was born awesome but because I was born with an awesome set of "listening ears" and eyes. When you pay attention to the wisdom of old timers you learn what they know. 

I caught them when I fished that hole but I started catching more when I moved to the right or the left. It isn't "always" that way but you have to learn to adapt and when to do it.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Not sure but it seems beach reading is very similar to reading rivers and streams for trout. Great read as usual!!


Very similar. Sloughs are mini channels and at some point they will lead back to open water. You look for what turns the water back out and that could be a hole or a cut or a point. You find those at low tide and half the battle is won.

I do most of my fishing in the flats where you are looking for the same thing but instead of a slough it's more of a ditch. The link I put up to my beach reading post last year shows a textbook example of this


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

No offense intended DITS, that is nothing but darn good info you share......


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

kingfish said:


> No offense intended DITS, that is nothing but darn good info you share......


I didn't take it as you being offensive


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

awesome info thanks.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

DrumintheSuds said:


> This particular trip I did best as soon as incoming started flooding the bar. The majority of the time the fish start hitting midway through the rising tide and midway out. I just try to focus on when I think the current on the bar favors them feeding. I find that once a pattern sets in you can pretty much set your watch by it until something major changes with the wind or a front.


Agreed. This pattern works quite well in other places. This is reeeelly  good info folks. Thanks DITS :beer:


----------



## bckemink (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for the post! This is very helpful for a beginner like me. I always thought you had to throw as far out as possible haha


----------

